
Join the survey to expand PostgreSQL ecosystem - spathak
http://www.postgresql.org/message-id/0A3221C70F24FB45833433255569204D1F561EFA@G01JPEXMBYT05
======
justinclift
Please follow the first link in that post, and take the (super short) survey.
It's for helping us gather info to improve PostgreSQL. :)

